# Unreal Ale Recipe Modification



## baked_dog (16/6/11)

Hey peoples,

Just about to put on a batch of real ale with the following.

1 x Can of Cooper's Real Ale
1kg - Brew Enhancer 1
1kg - Brewers Choice Unhopped Lager Malt
20g - East Kent Golding hops
...possibly some golden syrup on top of this

first off thoughts? suggestions? modifications? ..yes I'm pretty noobish with beer and this is an odd mix of ingredients, but I want
to make something different and I don't mind a stronger beer 7-8%

also will the kit yeast get me through this?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/6/11)

Why not drop the golden syrup and use like 500g honey instead. Don't really need the brew enhancer either, if you have the can of hopped malt extract. Will still be a strong beer with all those sugars anyway.

I like hoppy beers so would change the hops to cascade or amarillo with [email protected]
[email protected]
Kit yeast will work but US-05 will make a better cleaner beer.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/11)

Sounds like a good meaty ale, the Real Ale was always my favourite stand-alone kit in my knk days.
You don't say in your sidebar where you are living. If you can get to a Chinatown then the 500g tubs of Maltose Syrup are a great adjunct. They contain the same basic sugar that is in beer wort but also seem to add a bit of smoothness and body - I reckon there could be some other complex carbs in there somewhere. Would definitely be my choice compared to Golden Syrup, and at $2 a 500g tub (from my regular store) it's a good low cost adjunct as well.





Kit yeast should be fine. I can't see any benefit in using say US-05 as you aren't looking here for a bland superclean finish. Edit: pryor beat me to the keyboard - It's up to you, sure US-05 is good for American ales and fake lagers where too much fruitiness is to be avoided, but the kit yeast will ferment up to 9% - I'd be more concerned with fermenting below 20 degrees.


----------



## bum (16/6/11)

BribieG said:


> If you can get to a Chinatown then the 500g tubs of Maltose Syrup are a great adjunct.


My local Woolworths sells the same brand at only marginally higher cost ($2.50 if memory serves) - worth a look at yours if you don't have an asian grocery handy.


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Sounds like a good meaty ale, the Real Ale was always my favourite stand-alone kit in my knk days.
> You don't say in your sidebar where you are living. If you can get to a Chinatown then the 500g tubs of Maltose Syrup are a great adjunct. They contain the same basic sugar that is in beer wort but also seem to add a bit of smoothness and body - I reckon there could be some other complex carbs in there somewhere. Would definitely be my choice compared to Golden Syrup, and at $2 a 500g tub (from my regular store) it's a good low cost adjunct as well.
> 
> View attachment 46411
> ...



Agreed on the ferment def keep below 20, shouldn't be too hard with the cold weather.


----------



## baked_dog (16/6/11)

thanks for all the suggestions guys, very helpful. 

Yep forgot to say I'm in Brissy, so the temp on my fermenter is around 21-22 right now. I think I'll drop the golden syrup idea and use up 200g of honey I have in the cupboard and just wing it with the remainder of my ratios, cross my fingers and hope for the best. I love a meaty ale so I guess I'm going in the right direction.

Good tip on the maltrose syrup ..is this good with other kits too?


----------



## lano (16/6/11)

Just finished my last bottle of Real Ale / BE1 / Cascade Hop Bag... Was a VERY nice brew. Will add more hops next time I do it as I like a really hoppy beer.

Would be interested to here how it turns out with the honey added.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (16/6/11)

baked_dog said:


> thanks for all the suggestions guys, very helpful.
> 
> Yep forgot to say I'm in Brissy, so the temp on my fermenter is around 21-22 right now. I think I'll drop the golden syrup idea and use up 200g of honey I have in the cupboard and just wing it with the remainder of my ratios, cross my fingers and hope for the best. I love a meaty ale so I guess I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> Good tip on the maltrose syrup ..is this good with other kits too?



I wouldn't use honey in a real ale. I'd go with the syrup or the maltose. Where abouts in brissy are you?


----------



## baked_dog (16/6/11)

or both?! ..haha either way seems like everyone's got a different opinion ..fyi I live in Auchenflower


----------



## krusty_oz (16/6/11)

I have this on tap
1 x Can of Cooper's Real Ale
1kg - Coopers Brewing sugar
500g steeped crystal malt
500g LME
20g Cascade hops (went in at the end when I boiled the crystal malt liquid)
4 packs of yeast I didn't have any use for (2 packs Coopers kit yeast + 1 Tooheys kit yeast + 1 Homebrand kit yeast)

big on head, big on flavour, enjoyed by all so far (in moderation its about 5.5%, would go higher if bottled). Could probably get by with less crystal, I just wanted to use it up.


----------



## baked_dog (17/6/11)

sounds delish ..well I've put mine on now, I couldn't take a hydrometer reading because my hydrometer only goes to 1050 ..it looks to be around 1055 something maybe? ..and tastes rather strong, but hopefully the taste will sort itself out, I'll post back in 6 weeks to let you all know how it goes ..


----------

